
Patients pile lawsuits on Theranos as Walgreen’s laments not vetting tests - suprgeek
http://arstechnica.com/science/2016/05/walgreens-failed-to-vet-theranos-tests-that-patients-are-now-suing-over/
======
hga
They're filing for class action, and the class of patients who got bogus tests
is pretty big....

